# Gebrannte DVD - Windows zeigt Daten nicht an, NERO schon



## Jens_0815 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe Community

mein Brenner (Laptopbrenner _NEC DVD+-RW ND-6500A) brennt mir normalerweise meine DVDs recht zuverlässig. Eben allerdings wollte ich die aktuellsten Daten sichern (um sie von meiner chronisch zu kleinen Festplatte auszulagern) und nach dem (erfolgreich gemeldeten) Brennvorgang legte ich die Scheibe wieder ein um mir anzusehen, ob ich etwas vergessen hatte.
Windows fragte mich daraufhin was ich denn mit der *leeren CD *vorhätte. Ich fiel fast aus allen Wolken. Nun gut, einmal hat er das schonmal gemacht, danach hat der zweite Versuch auch geklappt also hab ich es nochmal probiert - diesmal aber nicht mit meinem Standardprogramm DeepBurner sondern mit dem guten alten Nero. Nach 20 Minuten (ja er IST langsam mein kleiner Brenner) legte ich die DVD ein - und Windows fragte wieder, ob ich etwas mit der leeren CD vorhätte.
Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gekippt. Anschließend habe ich es mit meiner letzten DVD+R versucht, wobei ich diesmal nur die Hälfte an Daten nahm. Es klappte. Sehr seltsam.

Das komische ist: wenn ich bei der Meldung, was ich mit der leeren CD tun möchte, auf "Mit Nero was brennen" drücke und dann das Hinzufügenfenster erscheint, zeigt er mir sämtliche Daten, die auf der DVD sind, an. Nur kann ich über Nero so gar nichts damit anfangen.

Was ist jetzt der Fehler? Ich hab nen AMILO Laptop mit oben genannntem Brenner, letztes Jahr bekommen. Ich verwende Windows XP (weil was anderes geht nicht wegen den Treibern) in der Professionellvariante, habe aber dank schlechter Erfahrungen das ServicePäckchen Nummer 2 nicht installiert (und alles klappt und es läuft auc normalerweise).

Wer weiß da weiter?

Viele Grüße


Jens, dem dieses Forum wärmstens empfohlen wurde.


----------



## ava99 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

das Problem auch schonmal, bei mir, ich hatte vergessen das Medium zu schließen, also ein Lead out schreiben zu lassen.
Bei dir, brennst du Multisession auf DVD ?

Grüße
ava99


----------



## Jens_0815 (1. Dezember 2005)

Also das Lead-Out wurde laut beiden Brennprogrammen geschrieben (und man hörte es auch - es war lauter als das normale Beschreiben der DVD) und Multisession hatte ich nicht gemacht, weil ich die Disk ohnehin randvoll packen wollte.

EDIT/Zusatz: wenn ich die Scheibe einlege, scheinen keine Daten zu kommen, aber das Laufwerk ist nicht still - immer wieder beginnt die Scheibe sich zu drehen, es klackt und man hat das Gefühl, das Laufwerk würde arbeiten und irgendetwas suchen...


EDIT2: Also ich hab inzwischen die ganzen fehlgebrannten DVDs bei Freunden und beim Technikcenter hier testen lassen - die Daten werden von Windows auch nirgends angezeigt, aber jedes installierte NERO kanns lesen. Sie meinen, die DVDs wären nicht richtig abgeschlossen worden oder so.
Es liegt also entweder an den Rohlingen oder aber mein Brenner kriegts nur noch per Zufall hin. Für die letzte DVD aus der 5er Packung hab ich den Virenwächter deaktiviert - seltsamerweise sind alle 4,37 GB an Daten vorhanden und werden von Windows angezeigt.
Als Antivirenprogram hab ich Antivir - kann es etwas damit zu tun haben?

2 von 5 ist auf jeden Fall nen toller Schnitt...


----------



## Caliterra (2. Dezember 2005)

Hast Du mal die Firmware geupdatet. Damit erkennt den Brenner neue Medien und brennt zuverlässiger.

Ander Frage ist Dein Nero älter als der Brenner oder jünger. Ein älteres Nero könnte den Brenner nicht zuverlässig erkennen oder fehlerhaft arbeiten.


----------



## Jens_0815 (2. Dezember 2005)

Öhm gute Frage, nee die Firmware hab ich noch nicht geupdated - wie geht denn das? *schämmichdassichdasnichtweiß*

Firnwareversion ist 2.40 sagt Nero
Das Nero Burning ROM selbst ist 6, 3, 1, 20
NeroVisionExpress ist 2, 1, 2, 18
DMA ist als "off" für das Laufwerk gekennzeichnet (allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das gut ist, off ist default und alles )


----------



## Caliterra (2. Dezember 2005)

Das ist ein Update der Betriebssoftware in Deinem Brenner. Die kannst Du normal unter Windows ausführen. Achte nur darauf das keine Hintergrundprogramme laufen und das keine Stromausfall kommt. Wenn Stromausfall kommt kannste den Brenner wegwerfen. Aber die Wahrscheilichkeit ist sehr gering.
Wegen der Version würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen da das Updateprogramm Dir sagen wird ob die neue Firmware neuer oder älter ist.

Hier auf der Seite findest Du Eine Liste mit den unterstützten DVD und CD Medien sowie die 
aktuelle Firmware.

Deutsch:
http://www.de.nec.de/softwareoverview2.php/id/1325
English:
http://www.de.nec.de/softwareoverview2.php/id/557

Viel Spass


----------



## Jens_0815 (2. Dezember 2005)

Nee, leider geht das nicht, die schließen FujitsuSiemens Notebooks da kategorisch aus - da muss ich mich an den Hersteller selbst wenden - und der hat keine aktuelle Firmware für mein Gerät... o0
Und ich bin verwirrt, was man da alles für ein Firmwareupdate machen soll... uiuiui.

Seltsamerweise klappts sporadisch, der letzte hat ja gefunzt, 4,37 GB und er war 98% voll oder so. Nur weil ich AntiVir ausgeschaltet habe? Aber zwischendurch haben ja einige geklappt. Jetzt hab ich weder Daten noch Lust noch mehr Geld für Tests auszugeben, ob es wirklich an den Rohlingen lag, was ich sehr stark vermute.
Die letzte DVD wurde ja auch korrekt abgeschlossen...


----------



## chmee (5. Dezember 2005)

DMA off ist ne schlechte Info 
Schau doch mal im Gerätemanager von Windows, ob Du ihn anstellen kannst..
Systemeigenschaften/Hardware/Gerätemanager/IDEATAPI/Prim-Sek.Kanal

Und wenn Du ne DVD zusammenstellst, versuch es doch mal mit UDF-DVD und nicht mit
dem Standard ISO DVD-Format

mfg chmee


----------



## Caliterra (5. Dezember 2005)

siehste das DMA off ist hatte ich ganz überlesen.

wenn der Tip von chmee nicht hilft dann könnte hier ebenfalls die neusten Treiber und/oder 
ein Biosupdate weiterhelfen. Ebendso sollte Dein Windows mit dem neusten ServicePack und Hotfixes ausgestattet sein (kann fast nie schaden up2date zu sein   ).


----------

